# Sticky  VCDS / VAG-Com Sticky Thread - Please Post Eos Specific VCDS Info Here



## MZ2006Toureg (Oct 7, 2007)

*Vag com eos*

My wife has an Eos and I was looking for a list of things and codes to change some things with vag com does is there a list of Items and code changes for the Eos?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Vag com eos (MZ2006Toureg)*

Use the MkV cheat sheet here http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html
You do know that you need a CAN capable VCDS cable, right?


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Vag com eos (owr084)*

In addition to the Ross-Tech link owr084 provided, there's another good one on the Golf MkV forum (download the pdf file):
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...=7410


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos*

Hello all,
After purchasing a used Eos Komfort one thing that bothered me was the lack of AUTO headlights - not so much turning them on when it got dark but forgetting to turn them off when I parked. When I did this, it would leave the tail, side and front parking lights on.
I considered creating a circuit to turn them off automatically and splicing it into the wiring harness but after playing around with the VAG-COM I found out how to not only make the lights go off with the ignition switch but at the same time turn on a pseudo ‘COMING HOME’ feature (headlights will stay on for about 60 seconds once you turn off the ignition) by only changing some bits. Here is what you need to change to make this feature work. All changes were made using an Micro-Can and Coding.
Change the Instruments to Europe mode (from USA):
Click on 17-INSTRUMENTS, CODING-07 Change the 5th value from a 2 to a 1 (so on my car it changed from 0023203 to 0023103)
NOTE: This will change your measurement scale from miles to KM and time from 12 hour format to 24 hour format. You can change it back to miles and 12 hour format using your MFD.
Change coding in Central Electric:
Click on 09-CENT. ELECT., CODING-07. Click on Long Code Helper. Make a copy of the current long code and save this long number. 
Go to Byte 0 Bit 7. Click to put check mark in box (coming Home Active)
Go to Byte 23 Bit 5. Should be unchecked (Coming Home Logic 0=Old)
Click on DO IT, close controller, exit program.
Now, if you leave you light switch in the ON position and turn off the key, the front lights along with the mirror lights and parking lights will stay on ~60 seconds, then all lights will turn off. It does not matter if you lock the car doors or not. When you return to the car and unlock it, the headlights will NOT go on, and of course, when you start up the car, the headlights will go on. 
Also, if you want the headlights to come ON when you unlock the car door, before you save the code changes in the Central Electric module:
Go to Byte 0 Bit 5. Click to put check mark in box (Assistance Driving Light_leaving Home active)
Do note the following:
1) I have the standard US headlight switch. I do not know how the above will work if you have changed to the Euro switch
2) The Coming Home feature (lights stay on for a minute) and the Leaving Home feature (lights come on when FOB unlock is pressed) ONLY works if you leave the headlight switch in the ON position. If you manually turn off the switch before leaving the car, the lights will not stay on to illuminate your path.
Have fun!



_Modified by FMinMI at 11:07 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*

Curious if you've unchecked Byte 17 Bit 6 to see what exactly it does. I've never heard of someone playing with that Bit before in any of the car so I'm uncertain what behavior it controls.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Curious if you've unchecked Byte 17 Bit 6 to see what exactly it does. I've never heard of someone playing with that Bit before in any of the car so I'm uncertain what behavior it controls.

That was the one I thought to be critical to not having the parking lights (small front light bulbs, side lights and tail lights) stay on when you turned off the ignition and had the headlight switch still on. But I must admit I did not try each change separately (Europe Mode Only, Coming Home Only, No Parking Lights Only). I did the Europe mode and No Parking Lights at the same time, then the Coming Home. 
I guess I would expect the parking lights to stay on AFTER the coming home 'feature' goes off but... I will try it but it will have to wait until next week. 
I believe I also saw a place for setting Leaving Home and I was going to test that out as well, since the lights do NOT come on when I press the remote to open the doors...
Cheers.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Curious if you've unchecked Byte 17 Bit 6 to see what exactly it does. I've never heard of someone playing with that Bit before in any of the car so I'm uncertain what behavior it controls.

Unchecking Central Electronics Byte 17 Bit 6 lets you drive a North American Eos with parking lights only, provided you've also installed a Euro headlight switch. Doesn't help much unless you also disable DRLs by unchecking Byte 0 Bit 4, and switch the instruments to Europe as Frank mentioned above. Works great - my wife and I hate DRLs and this is one of the first changes I made with VAG-COM.
I haven't tried enabling Coming Home on our Komfort, because we park in a lit garage. I can see it being advantageous if you routinely park out front of a dark house, however. I'll have to play around with the settings - I'm curious if it will work with a non-auto Euro switch.
To supplement the info on Ross-Tech's site, here's a nice little guide (download the PDF): http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...=7410 The MKV Golf has the same basic electronics as the Eos.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Curious if you've unchecked Byte 17 Bit 6 to see what exactly it does. I've never heard of someone playing with that Bit before in any of the car so I'm uncertain what behavior it controls.

OK. After that last posting I couldn't stop thinking about it so I abandoned work and gave it a try. Byte 17 bit 6 does NOT impact having the "AUTO-OFF" feature; it is a combination of Europe setting and the coming home feature turned on.Turning off Coming Home and toggling Byte 17 bit 6 still left the parking lights on. I will fix the instructions above. 
I also tried to turn on the Leaving Home feature and GOT THEM TO WORK. To make the lights come on when you unlock the doors from the FOB, you must set Byte 0 / bit 5 to ON (Assistance Driving Light_Leaving Home active). Now, as long as my headlight switch is 'ON', when I lock the car the lights stay on for a minute, and when I unlock them in the morning, they go on. PLUS I noticed under LIGHTING in the MFD there are setting for both Coming Home and Leaving Home -- I can vary the time. However I found that making changes in the MFD when you recode stuff sometimes has some pretty bizarre effects so I am going to leave well enough alone.
What I would really like to see is for a person without the LUX option (e.g. Sport or Komfort) who HAS bought the Euro Switch with the coming home feature (meaning they bought the wrong switch!) and puts it in the OFF or AUTO position and makes the above changes if the coming home and leaving home works automatically (meaning you do not have to have the headlight switch in the ON position). If not, then what happens if they leave it in the headlights ON position and in the fog lights ON position? I want to buy this switch to run the fog lights without the headlights and don't know if I want to risk $40 and buy the LUX-version Euro switch...
Cheers -- got to get to work.


_Modified by FMinMI at 11:11 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*

People have been coding Rabbits/Jettas to activate Coming/Leaving Home for a few years now so I'm not surprised that it works on the Eos. I am surprised that it seems no one has attempted this on the Eos before!
The position of the light switch should not affect the Leaving Home (i.e., lights turn on when you unlock the car) feature. However, if the light switch is off, Coming Home (i.e., lights stay on after ignition is shut off) will not work and the lights will go off with the switch. I don't believe that instrument cluster country coding affects this, but I could be wrong because every car that I've activated Coming/Leaving Home on I've also coded the cluster to U.K. to enable other features. I take that back, I coded my mom's '06 Passat to enable Coming/Leaving Home and her cluster country coding was not changed from the factory coding.
In my experience, Euro vs. U.S. switch shouldn't affect the function of anything, though Coming Home won't function with a Euro switch in the parking light position; that switch has to be in the full headlight position. Putting an auto switch (Euro or U.S.) in a car without the rain-light sensor (RLS) and putting said switch in the auto position makes the lights come on all the time. Basically, it has the same effect as leaving a non-auto switch in the on position all the time. Coming/Leaving Home operate independent of the switch without a RLS installed.
Finally, go ahead and play with the Coming/Leaving Home times in the MFD, it's there because it's user-adjustable. You can also turn the features on/off in the same MFD menus.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
The position of the light switch should not affect the Leaving Home (i.e., lights turn on when you unlock the car) feature. 


I tried this this evening. Leaving Home will not work if the light switch is in the off position...

_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
However, if the light switch is off, Coming Home (i.e., lights stay on after ignition is shut off) will not work and the lights will go off with the switch. 


This is correct -- must have light switch on. The only thing that stays on in this position are the puddle light mirrors and inside lights...

_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
In my experience, Euro vs. U.S. switch shouldn't affect the function of anything, though Coming Home won't function with a Euro switch in the parking light position; that switch has to be in the full headlight position. Putting an auto switch (Euro or U.S.) in a car without the rain-light sensor (RLS) and putting said switch in the auto position makes the lights come on all the time. Basically, it has the same effect as leaving a non-auto switch in the on position all the time. Coming/Leaving Home operate independent of the switch without a RLS installed.


I brought this up because a number of people selling the switches state you need to specify if you have the coming home feature or not. I thought there was a special position for it. I have the schematics for the Eos so I will try and trace the contacts and the light sensor to see how they function. Maybe I can buy the photosensor and get true AUTO mode with the new switch...

_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Finally, go ahead and play with the Coming/Leaving Home times in the MFD, it's there because it's user-adjustable. You can also turn the features on/off in the same MFD menus.

I did decide to change the Leaving Home value from 10 to 60 via the MFD. Guess what? Although it did change the light-on time, it did impact the Coming Home setup (it changed it from the original 60 seconds to ~10). What was odd is that before I touched it, and I checked it in the MFD, both said it was 10 sec, yet the time the lights stayed on for Coming Home was almost a minute. Doing the VAG-COM I found the Leaving home was set to 60 but the Coming Home was set to 10. I went back to the MFD, changed both to 40, then VAGed it again. Now both said 40 and that is how long they stay on in both modes...
Any way, all my changes had one NEGATIVE impact -- I no longer have a 'chime' when the key is left in the ignition and the door is opened, when the Temp outside goes below 39 degrees (and indicates freezing potential) and if the seat belt is not fastened. Yet when I go to INSTRUMENTS and check the code, the only change was for EUROPE vs USA. The seatbelt light DOES go on, and I get the snowflake next to the temp, but no chime. Arrrggghhh..
Have a nice weekend. 


_Modified by FMinMI at 5:51 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*

sounds like a lot of work.
I bought the automatic headlight switch, and I leave it on automatic and get that same behavior.
I also turned on Coming Home/Leaving Home using VAG-COM, but I think that the automatic behavior was just from installing the switch. No error codes are produced.
Installation of the switch takes about 1 minute, and requires no tools (bare hands)
The switch was about $62 when I bought it, but is now $90 from OEMplus (low dollar vs. Euro)
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...d=168
They also have non-Euro versions, and a version with chrome which I think is from the newer Passat CC. I still hope to get Euro taillights one day and have a rear foglight.
The forum *should* have an older post where I related this, but I can't find it via Search
(are there really *no posts at all* in the Eos forum, archived content, with the word "switch"????)
William


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_
I tried this this evening. Leaving Home will not work if the light switch is in the off position...

Weird, my mom's Passat and two GTIs that I regularly encounter activate Leaving Home every time the car is unlocked, no matter what position the light switch is in.

_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_I brought this up because a number of people selling the switches state you need to specify if you have the coming home feature or not. I thought there was a special position for it. I have the schematics for the Eos so I will try and trace the contacts and the light sensor to see how they function. Maybe I can buy the photosensor and get true AUTO mode with the new switch...

The reason you need to specify is because if you have the RLS and you don't buy an auto switch, you'll lose the automatic lights function. You are correct, the auto switch has an auto position in addition to off and on (in the case of the U.S. switch). The Euro auto switch has off, auto, parking lights, on.

_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_I did decide to change the Leaving Home value from 10 to 60 via the MFD. Guess what? Although it did change the light-on time, it did impact the Coming Home setup (it changed it from the original 60 seconds to ~10). What was odd is that before I touched it, and I checked it in the MFD, both said it was 10 sec, yet the time the lights stayed on for Coming Home was almost a minute. Doing the VAG-COM I found the Leaving home was set to 60 but the Coming Home was set to 10. I went back to the MFD, changed both to 40, then VAGed it again. Now both said 40 and that is how long they stay on in both modes...

Weird, I have never experienced where one is affected by the other; not in my R32 which actually had the RLS and therefore Coming/Leaving Home, nor the cars I have programmed that don't have the RLS.

_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_Any way, all my changes had one NEGATIVE impact -- I no longer have a 'chime' when the key is left in the ignition and the door is opened, when the Temp outside goes below 39 degrees (and indicates freezing potential) and if the seat belt is not fastened. Yet when I go to INSTRUMENTS and check the code, the only change was for EUROPE vs USA. The seatbelt light DOES go on, and I get the snowflake next to the temp, but no chime. Arrrggghhh..

These changes are because of the country code change for the instrument cluster. U.S. will sound all kinds of chimes; Euro and U.K. will not. You can also disable/enable them individually if memory serves me right.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
Weird, my mom's Passat and two GTIs that I regularly encounter activate Leaving Home every time the car is unlocked, no matter what position the light switch is in.


I have seen a LOT of weird things with the car. Maybe it is just my lack of playing with anything but GM vehicles....

_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
The reason you need to specify is because if you have the RLS and you don't buy an auto switch, you'll lose the automatic lights function. You are correct, the auto switch has an auto position in addition to off and on (in the case of the U.S. switch). The Euro auto switch has off, auto, parking lights, on.


OK

_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
These changes are because of the country code change for the instrument cluster. U.S. will sound all kinds of chimes; Euro and U.K. will not. You can also disable/enable them individually if memory serves me right.

I have looked around but have not found anything yet, however in the INSTRUMENT code section where I changed to EUROPE mode, there were bits there for the seat-belt alarm. I did not change it, but it is not working anymore. I hate the thought of undoing everything to confirm it was that change but I guess I should. Here is what it shows:








Do you know how the Distance Impluse number works? I was considering changing rims/tire size. Do you think this will also modify critical parameters in the modules allowing such safety features as ABS to work properly with the new rims?
Cheers.



_Modified by FMinMI at 8:30 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_








Do you know how the Distance Impluse number works? I was considering changing rims/tire size. Do you think this will also modify critical parameters in the modules allowing such safety features as ABS to work properly with the new rims?
Cheers.

I believe that has to do with the speedometer. I would advise you to leave that one alone, or at least write down the current coding before making a change in case if fudges you up.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (Pelican18TQA4)*

I changed the Impulse Coding on the Jetta to try to make the speedo read closer to actual speed traveled.
On the Jetta the speedo was showing an indicated speed that was 8-9 kph (5 mph) lower than the actual travel speed. (@ 100 kph travel speed, or 62 mph)
I changed the value from 3 to 7
It still is not 100% accurate, but is now indicating low by only 4-5 kph (3 mph).
*There is a TSB on this in the Technical Bulletin thread*.
I haven't checked the Eos yet. It is tucked away warm and cozy for the winter.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 3:47 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_sounds like a lot of work.
I bought the automatic headlight switch, and I leave it on automatic and get that same behavior.
I also turned on Coming Home/Leaving Home using VAG-COM, but I think that the automatic behavior was just from installing the switch. No error codes are produced.
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...d=168

William

Thanks William,
A question: can you tell me, on the EURO switch with AUTO (so this is the switch for the LUX Eos) how you turn on the fog lights? Do you still pull the switch out or do you now turn it CCW to one of the two icon stops (I see a total of 5 stopping points on the switch on eBay, item #120512222933 -- is this what you have and what do the 5 stops do)?
Do you know if the connector on the back of yours is identical to the one on the non-AUTO, USA switch? (I posted a picture in another forum question: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4746194) I am going to buy it if I know the connector is the same BUT I do know it will not work until I do some circuit building...
Thanks!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*

Installing an auto switch (in a car that is not equipped with the RLS) without making VAG-COM changes will not activate the Coming/Leaving Home features. Putting an auto switch into the auto position without making the VAG-COM coding changes will just leave the lights on whenever the ignition is on from what I can recall. The lights will not come on when unlocking the car (Leaving Home) or stay on after the ignition is switched off (Coming Home) without activating said features in VAG-COM.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*There seems to be more folks attempting VCDS/VAG-Com programing on the Eos now.
I started this sticky thread so we can capture all the information in one place and make it easier to reference.
To kick start things I searched the Eos forum, including the archives, and merged a couple threads that contained relevant information.
Please post your Eos specific VCDS/VAG-Com discussion here.
Thanks
Kevin *




_Modified by just4fun at 12:33 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: VCDS / VAG-Com Sticky Thread - Please Post Eos Specific VCDS Info Here (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_*There seems to be more folks attempting VCDS/VAG-Com programing on the Eos now.
I started this sticky thread so we can capture all the information in one place and make it easier to reference.
To kick start things I searched the Eos forum, including the archives, and merged a couple threads that contained relevant information.
Please post your Eos specific VCDS/VAG-Com discussion here.
Thanks
Kevin *


I was wondering what happened to my original post! I thought I did something wrong







I am more than happy to post future recoding here.
But I did have a couple of conversations going on in that post (that is now deleted) and I am not sure if those folks are going to find that it got moved here (it took me a bunch of searching) -- the links in the emails they received now take them to an error message. Any change of putting back the topic but with a single post saying come here?
Thanks.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*

Euro swich-- you still pull out to turn on fog lights. The fog light icons glow when activated.
With Euro switch . there are two pull positions, and the 2nd is rear fog.
BUT, to get rear fog, you need 1)Euro switch, 2) $2 wire with ends from VW, 3) move a wire with plug-ends behind a dash panel to a different socket, 4) have Euro taillight with fog instead of backup light. Mark Drake(sp?) tried for a long while, and got a Euro car to look at and figured it out.
The connector for the main functions is the SAME. The $2 wire is to send the trigger signal when you pull-out for fogs. I got my wire from 1stvwparts.com with some other stuff.(no Euro tails yet)
It actually has Off, Auto, Parking, On.
You can only turn on fog lights in Parking or On (unless you change front fog to be DRL; then they will be lit with Off, Parking, or when switch is pulled for On-- DRL is canceled by having headlights On)
That is NOT the same switch-- that does not have Auto. It looks to be the non-Auto Euro switch.(3 position). My switch has an Auto position between Off and Parking.(like eBay 350306472639 from same seller)
Check out the image at OEMplus.com-- it will at least give you images, even if you search eBay, and OEMplus.com has instructions for how ridiculously easy it is to change.
Oh, and one last thing-- I *did use VAG-COM for Coming Home/Leaving Home*, but just that part-- I did NOT have to change my country setting.
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:56 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Euro swich-- you still pull out to turn on fog lights. The fog light icons glow when activated.
With Euro switch . there are two pull positions, and the 2nd is rear fog.
BUT, to get rear fog, you need 1)Euro switch, 2) $2 wire with ends from VW, 3) move a wire with plug-ends behind a dash panel to a different socket, 4) have Euro taillight with fog instead of backup light. Mark Drake(sp?) tried for a long while, and got a Euro car to look at and figured it out.
The connector for the main functions is the SAME. The $2 wire is to send the trigger signal when you pull-out for fogs. I got my wire from 1stvwparts.com with some other stuff.(no Euro tails yet)
It actually has Off, Auto, Parking, On.
You can only turn on fog lights in Parking or On (unless you change front fog to be DRL; then they will be lit with Off, Parking, or when switch is pulled for On-- DRL is canceled by having headlights On)
That is NOT the same switch-- that does not have Auto. It looks to be the non-Auto Euro switch.(3 position). My switch has an Auto position between Off and Parking.(like eBay 350306472639 from same seller)
Check out the image at OEMplus.com-- it will at least give you images, even if you search eBay, and OEMplus.com has instructions for how ridiculously easy it is to change.


Hi William. Glad you found where they moved this thread. Somehow I got the switches confused - the one you mentioned is the one I was interested in purchasing as I want the 'AUTO' position 'contact' for a future hack. And OK on how you turn on the fog lights. So the two headlight icons at the 9 o'clock are just indicator lights and not a position where the dial can be moved to?
And OK on the rear fog lights. I am not interested in installing / using them. I assume however if you DON'T have rear fogs, and if you pull the switch out all the way, the front fogs will still go on? Or do the fronts go off in that position?

_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
One last thing-- I *did use VAG-COM for Coming Home/Leaving Home*, but just that part-- I did NOT have to change my country setting.
William


OK on that as well. I thought I did try to change these without the EUROPE code and it did not work but the next person who wants to recode their EOS can give it a try to confirm (I don't plan to change it back as I have a couple of recodes that do need the EUROPE setting).
Have a nice weekend!
Cheers.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: How to implement pseudo-coming home & auto-headlight off on non-LUX Eos (FMinMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_
So the two headlight icons at the 9 o'clock are just indicator lights and not a position where the dial can be moved to?



_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_
I assume however if you DON'T have rear fogs, and if you pull the switch out all the way, the front fogs will still go on? Or do the fronts go off in that position?


yes, one notch out turns on front, two notches turns on front AND rear (if you have rear fogs and trigger wire) I haven't installed my trigger wire yet since I don't have the Euro/rear fog taillights yet, so the lower doesn't go on for me yet, but that is how it works.
BTW, I managed to find Mark Drake's thread telling how to enable rear fog lights w/switch, etc.
EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (and rear foglight retrofit wiring/coding)
It may be that Coming Home/Leaving Home the normal way (w/o changing country) requires the switch in Auto position.
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*How to implement Fog Light Cornering Lights*

I hope Frank doesn't mind that I copied his post from the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum to here. I thought more Eos owners might like this feature. I think it's very cool and would like to do this. The original thread is here. Thanks Frank for posting these instructions!
EDIT:
Apparently there was an update to this controller. This feature only works with the newer ones having 30 bytes in module 09, coding 7. This feature won't work with the earlier 23 byte controllers.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36331

_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_For those who are interested in the this feature (front fog light will turn on with turn signal), and don't want to read all the stuff above, here is what you need to do:
Go to Module 09-Cent. Elect., Coding-07, then Long Coding Helper and: 
- change Byte 23, Bit 2 to 'on' 
- use the drop down box for Bit 3-4 to select 08-Turn Lights via Fog Lights
Go to Module 17-Instruments, Coding-07 and 
- change the 5th value (original US coding should be 0023*2*03) from 2 to 1 (change from US to European) 
Go into your MFD and change units back to US format, along with time to 12 hr format (if so desired)
Note that the respective fog light (left or right) will not come on unless the following conditions are met:
1) headlights are on (not DRL)
2) fog lights are off (duh...)
Then you can either put on the turn signal fully (not the change-lane 3-blink mode)
OR the wheel is turned about an 1/8th of a turn (or both...)
3) There is a speed limit as well but I have not been able to figure out what it is. It might be a just that you need to be slowing down? Seems like I see them going on when I am moving 15 mph or less...
Thanks to all who gave input. 

_Modified by FMinMI at 5:00 PM 2-6-2010_



_Modified by solarflare at 1:52 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Rain sensing window closure*

I just enabled rain sensing window closing. It's a feature that will close your windows and sunroof if they are left open and it starts to rain. Unfortunately it won't close the top







I wonder if the roof module can be programmed to look for this signal and close the roof as well...
Here's how:
In module 46-Central Conv, Coding 7, I changed byte 9 from 04 to 02
This gives you a new menu item in the MFD to enable or disable the feature.
Then in module 09-Central Electronics, Coding 7, sub-module RLS (Rain Light Sensor) you have to add 4 hex to the second byte from the left. This is a little tricky because the value here is given in decimal. Mine was 00208933, converted to hex 0*3*3025. Add 4 hex to the second byte to make 073025 convert back to decimal 00471077 and save.
This feature stays active for 24 hours after you park. More info here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3233378
_Modified by solarflare at 1:30 PM 2-27-2010_


_Modified by solarflare at 1:31 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Received My Vag-Com Interface Yesterday*

So far, I have made a couple of changes on my Eos and one on my CC.

With the Eos, I changed the DRLs from the headlights to the front fogs. What I really love is the Remote Window/Sunroof Mod.

I love lowering the windows and opening the sunroof with the remote. Sure beats getting into a very hot car after it has been sitting in the sun for a while. Of course, it's still warm inside but a lot better.

Now if I could just find the section in the Ross-Tech program that allows me to turn on the *Front Seats Cooler* prior to climbing aboard.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Ross-Tech 10.6.5 Download Available*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------



## bjmurph (Aug 14, 2008)

*VCDS Error Codes are Scaring me Spitless*

I have an '08 EOS 2.0 L TFSI with DSG and Highline. Its a great car and drives well, but each time I connect the VCDS to it (I service the car myself now it is out of warranty) I get a mass of error codes from everything from the engine to park steer assist. At every service I clear the codes, but they reappear at the next service. The car drives perfectly, and never misses a beat, so what's the deal? 

Most errors are "004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent"

The ones that really concern me are related to the ABS and Air Bag systems.

Should I keep ignoring them, or is a visit to a dealer required? 

All comments appreciated except about my electronic ignorance


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

bjmurph said:


> I have an '08 EOS 2.0 L TFSI with DSG and Highline. Its a great car and drives well, but each time I connect the VCDS to it (I service the car myself now it is out of warranty) I get a mass of error codes from everything from the engine to park steer assist. At every service I clear the codes, but they reappear at the next service. The car drives perfectly, and never misses a beat, so what's the deal?
> 
> Most errors are "004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent"
> 
> ...


This is a great website for most VW products but the Eos forum is not very active, sorry to say. If you want your questions answered, join the Eos Club. 

By the way, there are a couple of errors that should give you concern. Particularly the ABS and Air Bag systems.

While I do not have these errors when I use my VAGcom, if I did, I would definitely want to see a dealer. Perhaps someone in the Eos Club forum can give you additional info..

http://www.vweosclub.com/forums/search.php?searchid=327198&photoplog_searchinfo=1


----------



## SaltonSeaEOS (Mar 18, 2016)

*New RNS-510 In my 2009 EOS*

Hello all, I have a 2009 EOS Lux with tech package that I recently installed an RNS-510 into. It works great but the sound isn't as loud as it was before, my car came with a factory installed Dynaudio system and my old premium 7 radio was amazingly loud and great sound quality. Now the volume isn't as loud and I have to set the bass almost all the way up to get some good deep bass although the sound quality is still very good. The person I bought the system from coded it to work with dynaudio since "sound by Dynaudio" is also displayed when it satrts up and says "welcome to vw" but I'm wondering if he chose a wrong dynaudio code or something??? I know there's a bunch of codes when it comes to the radio unit. I'm in Los Angeles and any help or advice will be very much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

